
Show HN: Growing Trees – Learn Ecology in VR - shafyy
https://kosmosschool.com/class/growing-trees/
======
shafyy
Hi, I'm one of the co-founders of Kosmos School. Growing Trees is our second
class (the first one is Intro to Rockets). We provide LIVE science classes -
instead of meeting with a teacher in a physical building, students meet in
small groups in our VR app.

It's a great environment to teach. It allows us to do cool stuff that aren't
possible in the real world and deliver a lot of "AHA" moments for our
students.

